# Need help with my Resolute III



## Jennifer Matteson (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh what a wonderful site I stumbled upon! I have been looking for years for info or a manual on my Resolute III.
I have a few questions I hope someone can answer.
First of all  I noticed on another post some  vents in the stove pipe right above where it connects to the Resolute. It was in Firestarter's Post
I have a temp gauge placed about 6” from the top of the stove on the stove pipe.  I read someone’s comment that it should be put directly on the stove top?
After looking at the manual I think I need to get a Stovepipe sheild as it iis only about 8.5"from the drywall!! Where do I find it, how is it attached and how far up should it go??
There is a heat sheild on the back of the stove and it is 8” from the wall to the heat sheild.  Is that safe?
Lately I am getting smoke in the room when I open the doors to load in more wood.  I have tried some adjustments and it still comes out.
The glass is very loose in the doors and there is space around it where I can see inside. Is there something that needs to be done about that? 
We use the stove constantly during the winter and the the paint/metal has become white in places. What causes that?
The manual that I found on this site is missing pages 4 & 5, does anyone have those? 
I know I have lots of questions and I would be ever so thankful if anybody can answer any of them!
I have attached a picture - please excuse the remodeling mess.


----------



## redhat (Feb 23, 2010)

That stove is a nice shade of husker red. Go huskers!    I use a two thermometer set up on both of my VC stoves, one on the stove top centered on the griddle and another 18" inches up on the stovepipe. Works for me.  If your stove pipe is single wall type than 8" clearance is not enough. 8" Should be OK if it is double wall pipe but you would need to check with the manufacture's specs to be sure. If you have the resolute owner's manual it should contain the clearance specs when using the shield on the back. Clearance info may also be found on the nameplate on the back of the stove.  Smoke rollout  when the doors are open are a symptom of poor draft. I only get this when the screen on my chimney cap plugs, yours may be due to any number of reasons. If the glass is loose you should be able to snug up the screws on the clips that hold the glass in place. Don't over tighten though!  You should not be able to see around the glass, perhaps the glass gasket is missing? The white on the stove is not normal and  may be a direct result of leakage around the glass. You definitely want to take care of that.


----------



## Jennifer Matteson (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you so much!  I looked at the glass inside and there is no gasket. The screws cannot go any tighter so I will look for a gaskets at our local home stores. This is the first year I have had a problem with the smoke rollout so it makes sense it could be the chimney cap.  When I look up at it, it looks pretty dirty so I will try to clean it up.  The stove pipe is not double walled.
I placed that big piece of marble behind it for now until I find stove pipe heat shields or double wall stove pipe. 

Nothing against the Huskers -but Red was not my choice it was that way when I bought this shack.  I am thinking of a nice shade of blue this spring when I overhaul it 
Boy we sure have had some winter!!
Thank you again for the helpful information!

www.riverartonline.com  &  www. jinxiejewels.com


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2010)

Judging by the paint, it looks like the stove has been ridden hot and hard. It would be good to know what temps the stove is being run at.  The thermometer should be placed on the top griddle. 

With the sub-code clearances, concerns are very justified. A minimum of 10" rear clearance is acceptable if the stove pipe (or wall) is properly shielded and this stove has the rear heat shield installed.


----------



## Jennifer Matteson (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I have had the temp gauge on the stove pipe about 6" from the top of the stove.  I have purchased a 2nd one and have that one on the stovetop.
I only let it get to 550-600, a few times it has gone above that but, not many and only up to 700.
I think it is the leaky glass that has discolored the paint. 
Thanks for the info on the 10" clearance. I am going to get stove pipe heat sheilds or double walled pipe.

Does anyone have those missing pages from the manual that was posted on this site for the Resolute III?  It is missing pages 4 & 5 I believe.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a link to the stove you have for a parts break down .
http://www.discountstove.com/0043.html

I have a pdf file for the Resolute Acclaim wood stove manual if this will help you on the clearances Etc. Looks about the same.  :-/


----------



## Jennifer Matteson (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh thank you I will check it out.  
Yes if you have pages 4 & 5 of the manual that would sure be helpful my email is: jinx54@msn.com


----------



## begreen (Feb 24, 2010)

You should find the links for the older VC stove's manual here in two parts, pdf format:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Vermont_Castings_Older_Stove_Models/


----------



## Jennifer Matteson (Feb 24, 2010)

That is the one I downloaded and it is missing pages 4 & 5


----------

